

Apple Has Just Monetized Pirated Content - tilt
http://mashable.com/2011/06/06/tunecore-itunes-cloud/

======
lotu
While overall mashable is correct the details of the article is bit off. I
don't think training is the right word for what is happening. Consumers are
only just beginning to see streaming music as a product and it takes time as
expected for them to evaluate weather or not it is a a good deal. The article
seams to have the idea that if we can just train users to pay for music again
then the music industry will be profitable once more.

What Apple is doing is providing a new business model for selling music, this
has long been said to be what the recoding industry needs to do to survive.
Really Apple isn't even selling music is it selling organized, easy to listen
to music. The idea that this will "reset" the music industry is absurd if
reset means go back to paying anything close to $20 per album, or having to
repurchase you music every decade. The price people are willing to pay for
music has been falling for years, this new service puts the price at < 1 cent
per song per year. I don't see this trend reversing anytime soon.

